# Andrew Kang does NOT actually like bacon!



## Hadley4000 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have evidence. At Waffle House, after looking at a menu DECLINED ordering bacon.


It is all a fallacy that he has put in place.


----------



## Truncator (Jul 28, 2010)

waaattttt


----------



## aronpm (Jul 28, 2010)

How dare he.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 28, 2010)

THIS CHANGES EVERYTHING!!1ONE!


----------



## Edward (Jul 28, 2010)

He must be punished to the utmost degree.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 28, 2010)

Shun the sinners! SHUN!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 28, 2010)

after all these years...


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 28, 2010)

Blasphemy. Pure an horrid blasphemy.


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 28, 2010)

wow


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 28, 2010)

How duplicitous... tsk tsk..


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 28, 2010)

Alright Hadley let's hold him down in a chair and shove the bacon in his mouth!

Man that sounds kind of dirty.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 28, 2010)

I've never heard of Waffle House. We don't have those. We have Culver's! 

Go Northern US!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm not a big can of Culver's, Dairy Queen is MUCH better! Although Culver's has a bigger menu.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 28, 2010)

wat


----------



## Bryan (Jul 28, 2010)

JackJ said:


> I've never heard of Waffle House. We don't have those. We have Culver's!
> 
> Go Northern US!



This is like comparing Perkin's and McDonald's.

And besides, I don't blame Andrew. I like bacon, but sometimes restaurants just charge way too much for too little bacon.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 28, 2010)

Bryan said:


> JackJ said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of Waffle House. We don't have those. We have Culver's!
> ...


not really, i wasn't aware that culvers had breakfast. Although you may be surprised that i would rather have mcdonalds than perkins in indiana, but perkins is way better in minnesota.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 28, 2010)

>My face.



Spoiler


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 28, 2010)

Darn, I was hoping to pay my admission with bacon :/


----------



## Meep (Jul 29, 2010)

Would he decline this too? D=


----------



## Edward (Jul 29, 2010)

Meep said:


> Would he decline this too? D=



*Ahem*


Wanderingflame said:


> Spoiler


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 29, 2010)

Meep said:


> Would he decline this too? D=






I just had a heart attack looking at the picture.


----------



## Fona (Jul 29, 2010)

my world just crumbled ...


----------



## blah (Jul 29, 2010)

am disappoint


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 29, 2010)

This is not true. Hadley be making junk up.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 29, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> This is not true. Hadley be making junk up.






I make nothing up. Bacon hater.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 29, 2010)

Ah...kind off topic but which do you think andrew would pick:



Spoiler



no cubing no bacon or...... no starcraft shrink to four feet tall



DONT LOOK ANDREW!!!! or you will be cursed at your next competition


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 29, 2010)

spdcbr said:


> Ah...kind off topic but which do you think andrew would pick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler



type here [/ spoiler]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2010)

The thought that either Hadley or Andrew might have lied about something this significant is just devastating to me. Say it ain't so!


----------



## blah (Jul 29, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Say it ain't so!


I will not go
Turn the lights off
So I can do BLD
Blind blind blind blind blind blind blind blind~


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 29, 2010)

but chesser hate blind?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 29, 2010)

"Bacon's good..., but bacon cookies are better."
I forgot where I was going with this.->
"Bacon's good..., but you should be bacon' cookies."
I remembered.


----------



## Edward (Jul 29, 2010)

I decided to experiment and put Cheese and Bacon into my Ramen. Deliciousness .


----------



## blah (Jul 29, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> but chesser hate blind?


yabutnotmike


----------



## gon (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/wacky-edibles/b96c/
http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/kitchen/da14/
http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/wacky-edibles/c87a/
http://www.thinkgeek.com/caffeine/wacky-edibles/c4e9/

Can we have a bacon party?


----------

